# WUHAN | OCT Skylark | 274m | 260m | 245m | 221m | 206m | 166m | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-20 by gc1015


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

At this pace Wuhan may surpass Shenzhen in the future


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-16 by ltt000


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it is popular now to build office buildings near high speed rail stations


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-24 by TaiXiGaoTie


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

germanicboy said:


> At this pace Wuhan may surpass Shenzhen in the future


may God hear you, bro


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

22/05/22 by ltt000


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's a better rendering of this project from a website of one of the companies behind this project.








AI Planetworks — OCT Wuhan Tower







www.ai-planetworks.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-19 by ltt000


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @kenamour, @Victhor, please, updates


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-16 by jamesrccl


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-14 by gc1015


----------

